# Philippines may declare war with Canada over trash



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2019)

I cant believe the PI would go to war over garbage. Why they would ever bully uber peaceful Canada ? 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/philippines-duterte-gives-canada-1-week-to-take-back-garbage-or-we-will-declare-war/ar-BBWdTlJ?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Remius (24 Apr 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I cant believe the PI would go to war over garbage. Why they would ever bully uber peaceful Canada ?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/philippines-duterte-gives-canada-1-week-to-take-back-garbage-or-we-will-declare-war/ar-BBWdTlJ?ocid=spartanntp



Not really taking the war threat seriously but...we are at fault in this case.


----------



## tomydoom (24 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> Not really taking the war threat seriously but...we are at fault in this case.


True, but could be entertaining though. Their most significant surface combatants are 3 USCG Hamilton Class cutters. But they do have a LPD.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Equipment_of_the_Philippine_Navy?wprov=sfti1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Apr 2019)

". . . War with Cabada . . ."

Where is Cabada?


----------



## ballz (24 Apr 2019)

This would be the longest and most boring war ever given neither country has enough capacility to reach out and touch the other....


----------



## Pelorus (24 Apr 2019)

Duterte has fully embraced the populist strategy of making outrageous claims regardless of their feasibility or veracity. Unfortunately seems that this is becoming more and more popular among political leaders around the world.


----------



## MilEME09 (24 Apr 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> This would be the longest and most boring war ever given neither country has enough capacility to reach out and touch the other....



Well they have us outnumbered about 5 to 1 if it came down to it, but this is all just posturing. That said their navy has 13 major warships so we are sadly on par.


----------



## Remius (24 Apr 2019)

It would be funny to intercept the ship at sea and turn it around.


----------



## Remius (24 Apr 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ". . . War with Cabada . . ."
> 
> Where is Cabada?



I can see the confusion.  The long form of it is Copa Cabada.

Or he may be declaring war on this guy:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Cabada_Jr.


----------



## tomydoom (24 Apr 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Well they have us outnumbered about 5 to 1 if it came down to it, but this is all just posturing. That said their navy has 13 major warships so we are sadly on par.


The heaviest armament on their main combatant is a 76mm gun.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregorio_del_Pilar-class_offshore_patrol_vessel?wprov=sfti1

The Philippine Navy has a total of 3 of these, everything else is of Kingston Class size. I imagine a single CPF could deal with the Filipino Armada pretty handily.

However if they load the garbage on one of their brand new LPDs, those would make pretty nifty war prizes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarlac-class_landing_platform_dock?wprov=sfti1

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballz (24 Apr 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Well they have us outnumbered about 5 to 1 if it came down to it, but this is all just posturing. That said their navy has 13 major warships so we are sadly on par.



Neither country has the capability to actually conduct an expeditionary operation, particularly across the Pacific ocean... the logistics just aren't there. The whole thing is just comical.


----------



## Remius (24 Apr 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> Neither country has the capability to actually conduct an expeditionary operation, particularly across the Pacific ocean... the logistics just aren't there. The whole thing is just comical.



We could always establish a base of operations here:  https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/japan-korea-south-china-sea-abe-trudeau-1.5108302


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2019)

Well I guess, I should probably cancel my plans to visit the phillipines then lol

How is it we have such "derogative term here" running the world? What happened to electing cool, calm and competent leaders?

Abdullah


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2019)

It's good enough for Michigan.

"After years of decline, Canada's dirty diapers, coffee grounds and banana peels are once again being trucked to Michigan in a major way."
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/02/19/canadian-garbage-michigan-landfills-solid-waste/337837002/

"Satisfaction guaranteed, or double your garbage back."


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Apr 2019)

More importantly what level of hardship and danger pay will troops get?


----------



## Cloud Cover (24 Apr 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> Not really taking the war threat seriously but...we are at fault in this case.



it is totally unfair to them, they send us the best nanny's!!!


----------



## AbdullahD (24 Apr 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> it is totally unfair to them, they send us the best nanny's!!!



Nannys??? No no, they staff timmies all over Canada. We might lose our double doubles, in a war against the Philippines and that, that would be a catastrophe. 

I need my coffee >.<
Im a caffeine addict 
Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2019)

Finally a near peer threat.....

Of course he can take a page from Putin's book and have all the filipino's walkout as a wildcat strike, watch our healthcare and service industry grind to a halt in about 2 hours. Within 24hrs we would have to capitulate.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Apr 2019)

Or, we could cripple the PHI economy by taxing remittances...


----------



## jeffb (24 Apr 2019)

Wouldn't that trigger Article 5 of NATO? The Philippines versus NATO would be awkward for everyone involved seeing as they are a key US ally in the region...


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2019)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that trigger Article 5 of NATO? The Philippines versus NATO would be awkward for everyone involved seeing as they are a key US ally in the region...



I, for one, look forward to Albania's response.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Apr 2019)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that trigger Article 5 of NATO? The Philippines versus NATO would be awkward for everyone involved seeing as they are a key US ally in the region...



Not necessarily.  Article 5 stipulates an "armed attack" as the basis for a mutual response.  Even if someone "declared war" on Canada without engaging in any physical attack then the other members of NATO may not be obliged to join us in the non-fight.  And even if that other country attacked one of our naval vessels (or aircraft or forces), it doesn't necessarily trigger Article 5.  Article 6 explains.



> For the purpose of Article 5, an armed attack on one or more of the Parties is deemed to include an armed attack:
> 
> •on the territory of any of the Parties in Europe or North America, on the Algerian Departments of France 2, on the territory of Turkey or on the Islands under the jurisdiction of any of the Parties in the North Atlantic area north of the Tropic of Cancer;
> 
> •on the forces, vessels, or aircraft of any of the Parties, when in or over these territories or any other area in Europe in which occupation forces of any of the Parties were stationed on the date when the Treaty entered into force or the Mediterranean Sea or the North Atlantic area north of the Tropic of Cancer.



If our ship, or aircraft or forces were outside the territorial boundaries of Canada, or at sea in other than the North Atlantic or the Med then the same would apply, our allies don't have to respond.  Example - Falklands.


----------



## Haggis (25 Apr 2019)

ballz said:
			
		

> Neither country has the capability to actually conduct an expeditionary operation, particularly across the Pacific ocean... the logistics just aren't there. The whole thing is just comical.



Really?  Air Canada has regular passenger and cargo service to Manila.  Gotta think outside the box!


----------



## Remius (25 Apr 2019)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Really?  Air Canada has regular passenger and cargo service to Manila.  Gotta think outside the box!



Or inside the box.  The box on the cargo plane.  Jam it full of wolverines and let loose.  Or beavers.  Beavers make a hell of a mess to an ecosystem.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Apr 2019)

Go soviet style using commercial aircraft like they did in Afghanistan?


----------



## Haggis (25 Apr 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Go soviet style using commercial aircraft like they did in Afghanistan?


 And collect Air Miles to offset the cost of redeployment.


----------



## Jesdeleau (25 Apr 2019)

It's spelled "Philippines". I know it's often confusing and hard to spell.

Back on the topic, please do not pay attention to this president. He enjoys the attention. Let's not give him any of that. He always spits out absurd claims such as eradicating drug problem in the Philippines within the first 6 months of his term. Forward to 2019, he has not done much. He does not represent the Filipino people.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2019)

jessi said:
			
		

> He always spits out absurd claims such as eradicating drug problem in the Philippines within the first 6 months of his term. Forward to 2019, he has not done much.


Guess he should have bought them there Canadian helicopters after all.

But maybe better for us he didn't, since we have no air defense  



> "I will declare war against them. I will advise Canada that your garbage is on the way. Prepare a grand reception. Eat it if you want to ... Your garbage is coming home."


This guy is hilarious. I hope he does ship the garbage back. All 100 containers of 5 year old shitty diapers and garbage.


----------

